# Modern Manly Music



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I like music--generally all kinds, but I grew up in the 80's which means I am a rock and roll guy. I also like new and original music. But why is it that the only aggressive masculine music out there now is either German/Scandinavian death metal, or Hip Hop. Nothing wrong with the either genre, but wtf happen to Rock and Roll? 

Just go look the top 50 lists lists and it is full of touch and feely hipster, (dare I say beta) ballads. And there are regular hits from strong singing artists that perform from a feminine perspective, Pink for example (who I like), just like there was in the 80's and most of the 90's, but where has all the testosterone in music gone? 

Any suggestions, before I retreat back into CD's that I bought 25 years ago?


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I like music--generally all kinds, but I grew up in the 80's which means I am a rock and roll guy. I also like new and original music. But why is it that the only aggressive masculine music out there now is either German/Scandinavian death metal, or Hip Hop. Nothing wrong with the either genre, but wtf happen to Rock and Roll?
> 
> Just go look the top 50 lists lists and it is full of touch and feely hipster, (dare I say beta) ballads. And there are regular hits from strong singing artists that perform from a feminine perspective, Pink for example (who I like), just like there was in the 80's and most of the 90's, but where has all the testosterone in music gone?
> 
> Any suggestions, before I retreat back into CD's that I bought 25 years ago?



I think I know what you're talking about. Stuff like Jack Johnson, Ed Sheeran, John Mayer, Jason Miraz...all that stuff my wife loves soo much, lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not a guy but how about The Black Keys?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

They're definitely not new, but how about

Rage Against the Machine?

Foo Fighters?

Red Hot Chili Peppers?

Fall Out Boy?

Beta Ballads. Ha!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Not all Scandinavian heavy metal is death rock. Nightwish has some very nice tunes that aren't deathly . 

In terms of what's available now - most any genre - it's mostly crap. I have a sizable collection of nearly 2000 CDs and very little of it is past the late 1990's. The musicianship is not there. The originality is not there. The showmanship is not there. 

Now I do have some very eclectic taste mostly in progressive and European rock but I don't anticipate we will see that stuff for a very long time. 

When someone modern gets their head out of their tail and belts out something like "in memory of Elizabeth Reed" by the Allman Brothers or "evil karn 9" by ELP I will reevaluate 

http://youtu.be/22MRGWnPPIU

http://youtu.be/UeQsZOQqO6I


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm not a guy but how about The Black Keys?


Love Oasis!!!!!!

(I'm not sure if it's Modern Manly Music but it might be.)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not really into metal that is my sons kind of music, so not really my taste. I can listen to it as I like most all genres. Now Jazz, that is my top pick in music, jazz from all eras. The list is long of both nowadays and yesteryear. 

Can't say it exactly fits the theme of this thread, but my interpretation of "manly music". After all what is not manly about Jelly Roll Morton?


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Opeth! Love opeth. I try not to label music but they are considered progressivd metal. I love the older stuff. What about Deftones.. Amorphis.. Tool. But yeah. I might pay attention to this thread with the hopes no one says nickelback lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDCS19EOsrA


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Brigit said:


> Love Oasis!!!!!!
> 
> (I'm not sure if it's Modern Manly Music but it might be.)


Check out The Stone Roses. They're the band that inspired Oasis.

So most of the bands being suggested are from the 90's or early 2000's which goes to the OP's point. No new rock bands get promoted which means they starve and never make it. 

Rock isn't dead but its pretty much on life support. The 18-25 demographic is force fed pop crap that says "don't think, just buy lots of designer goods"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Dilution of the gene pool. I do not believe we will see another set of gifted musicians like we did in the 70's and 80's. These days the money is in tours and if you're playing onstage on the road all the time there's no time to create new stuff.

I had some hopes for decent alternative / punk rock bands but they too faded. If there's no depth to what you're playing it will all sound the same. Compare The Stranglers with Green Day... (I'm a big Stranglers fan)

Here's the real thing:

http://youtu.be/Cje1W6iGesw


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Shoto1984 said:


> Check out The Stone Roses. They're the band that inspired Oasis.
> 
> So most of the bands being suggested are from the 90's or early 2000's which goes to the OP's point. No new rock bands get promoted which means they starve and never make it.
> 
> Rock isn't dead but its pretty much on life support. The 18-25 demographic is force fed pop crap that says "don't think, just buy lots of designer goods"


This band is new.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ip1irYWXck


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Sort of a psychedelic southern rock sound in this song. 

The Black Keys - The Weight of Love

A pretty unknown band, but likely well known in their home area, this song is real bluesy with some sixties and early seventies style to it. As posted, it's really tough to find something that is rock and roll as we know it. This band has a new song out and I believe a new EP. And, does anyone know what EP stands for? Electronic play, extended play, I'm really not sure. 

The Mama Rags - Death Waltz

Here is a list from a site I found. You'll have to give them a listen when you have time. I have no idea what most of these sound like, though it's likely I've heard many of them and just don't know the titles of the songs. I'd look them up on YouTube before purchasing. They won't have the quality of a cd or a download, but will give you a nice sample to choose from. If you find something decent, I hope you post it. Been looking for some myself and having difficulties finding what I like, too. 



> List of Top rock songs for year 2015: Here we are presenting a special list of rock songs 2015 which will surely going to rock your life. Our experts invested time in preparing this list just for you check out the list: 01-Take Me To Church – Hozier 02-Centuries – Fall Out Boy 03-Riptide – Vance Joy 04-Stolen Dance – Milky Chance 05-I Bet My Life – Imagine Dragons 06-Shut Up And Dance – WALK THE MOON 07-Yellow Flicker Beat – Lorde 08-A Sky Full Of Stars – Coldplay 09-Come Join The Murder – The White Buffalo & The Forest Rangers 10-Something From Nothing – Foo Fighters 11-I Still Haven’t Found What I’m Looking For – Matt McAndrew 12-Immortals – Fall Out Boy 13-Left Hand Free – alt-J 14-Budapest – George Ezra 15-Cigarette Daydreams – Cage The Elephant 16-Reflections – MisterWives 17-From Eden – Hozier 18-Figure It Out – Royal Blood 19-The Blower’s Daughter – Matt McAndrew 20-Drown – Bring Me The Horizon 21-Take Me To Church – Matt McAndrew 22-Work Song – Hozier 23-Wrong Side Of Heaven – Five Finger Death Punch 24-Flaws – Bastille 25-Mess Is Mine – Vance Joy - See more at: Top Rock Songs 2015 List, Top 10, 20, 40 New Songs 2015
> 
> Top Rock Songs 2015 List, Top 10, 20, 40 New Songs 2015


Edit: I just let the Mama Rags link play out and this is where it led me: Shark The Herald - This is That


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Brigit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDCS19EOsrA


If you had a man card, I'd personally take it from you for that.

Here are a few manly songs....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjMEzBMiTJ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> If you had a man card, I'd personally take it from you for that.
> 
> Here are a few manly songs....
> 
> ...


Monks are men so I figured that was manly. :scratchhead: 

(Don't Fear The Reaper...dude...AWESOME SONG!)


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

john117 said:


> Dilution of the gene pool. I do not believe we will see another set of gifted musicians like we did in the 70's and 80's. These days the money is in tours and if you're playing onstage on the road all the time there's no time to create new stuff.
> 
> I had some hopes for decent alternative / punk rock bands but they too faded. If there's no depth to what you're playing it will all sound the same. Compare The Stranglers with Green Day... (I'm a big Stranglers fan)
> 
> ...


I'm a huge Green Day fan. I think the 90's produced some amazing alternative rock.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Brigit said:


> I'm a huge Green Day fan. I think the 90's produced some amazing alternative rock.


Some from the seventies? I think this was made in the late seventies or early eighties.

https://youtu.be/UFxgK7BTwwY


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Judas Priest
Rob Zombie/White Zombie

Nuff said.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Lila said:


> [*]GodSmack


Yep.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> Judas Priest
> Rob Zombie/White Zombie
> 
> Nuff said.


Or some old school Van Halen?

https://youtu.be/Bl4dEAtxo0M

https://youtu.be/SuyvT8nFMLY

https://youtu.be/OCwigPhpiXs

https://youtu.be/2MVplfdNC6E


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> They're definitely not new, but how about
> 
> Rage Against the Machine?


Last album was in 2000



lucy999 said:


> Foo Fighters?


I hate to break it to you but Foo Fighters are a 20 year old 90's band that are persisting with one album every 3-4 years. Think about it like this, in the mid 80's this would be like listening to the Beach boys.



lucy999 said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers?


These guys are a 33 year old product of the 80's and have put out Two albums in the last 10 years with the last album 2011.



lucy999 said:


> Fall Out Boy?


Your kidding right? These guys have been stuck with a boy band sound now for 15 years.



lucy999 said:


> Beta Ballads. Ha!


These examples are mostly not "beta" but they are not modern either. I fear you have lost a decade. It happened to me a few years ago, it happens quick.

The top 200 charts should be full of aggressive and energetic rock and Roll, not get an album or two dropped in every few years.

I am sure there are examples of new testosterone rock out there but they are not hitting high on the charts and not very common. Would love to get some examples.

Edit: Argh, wrong tone in this email My apologies to Lucy999. You clearly said these where older bands.... I just used your post to push my point further, but not at you. :-/


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Brigit said:


> I'm a huge Green Day fan. I think the 90's produced some amazing alternative rock.



There's a reason it's called alternative  I never quite understood the genre till I spent a week in Seattle. In my opinion it lacks some of the technical sophistication of art rock or the rawness of punk rock. Still it's very good stuff especially the earlier stuff (REM, Creed, The Cure, Nirvana, and my favorite Joy Division)


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Brigit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDCS19EOsrA


Well if you are going to go there:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuUciieO3B0


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Of some things meant to be masculine out of the 80's where "Misguided"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0j7sModCI

What was he thinking? :scratchhead::rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Of some things meant to be masculine out of the 80's where "Misguided"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0j7sModCI
> 
> What was he thinking? :scratchhead::rofl:


Holy crap...didn't remember the video. You know, thinking back, the eighties were about blurring the lines between sexes and preferences in some ways. Some of that started in the seventies with Queen, David Bowie and some others. It was fashionable to be something...androgynous...I think that's the term. Macho or what seemed so from years earlier was attacked for being controlling and so forth. I had a tough time finding music I really liked in the eighties. It's only now that I can appreciate some of it.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Last album was in 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jump on Songza and check out the "Rage Rock," "Sound the Alarm," among others.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

intheory said:


> RATT had a new album in 2010 (?), called "Infestation". But maybe that's not "manly" enough??? And I think they broke up again.
> 
> I always considered them to be rock music. Not heavy metal.


RATT was actually considered heavy metal back in the mid 80s. I kid you not.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_WMP1gebP0

Iron Maiden classics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQraxqfL8SI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSZbbTjM0Es

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGL_L0fok10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iP6xzVVnvk


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I enjoy all kinds of music and think I have a band for you that just might fit the bill…

The Temperance Movement

“Midnight Black”
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xitA0g63QlQ

“Ain’t No Telling”
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtAZTgaog9o

“Only Friend”
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mGALmFlHOA

I really dig them and think they’re awesome for many reasons, but particularly because:

a) the lead singer is Glaswegian

b) their sound harks back to classic rock of the 70’s

c) I would love to make a sandwich with the drummer and bass player


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I like music--generally all kinds, but I grew up in the 80's which means I am a rock and roll guy. I also like new and original music. But why is it that the only aggressive masculine music out there now is either German/Scandinavian death metal, or Hip Hop. Nothing wrong with the either genre, but wtf happen to Rock and Roll?
> 
> Just go look the top 50 lists lists and it is full of touch and feely hipster, (dare I say beta) ballads. And there are regular hits from strong singing artists that perform from a feminine perspective, Pink for example (who I like), just like there was in the 80's and most of the 90's, but where has all the testosterone in music gone?
> 
> Any suggestions, before I retreat back into CD's that I bought 25 years ago?


Thank God we gave birth to ACDC - the first time I saw them was at a local youth club in the mid 70's. They were pretty much unknown in Sydney at that time let alone planet earth. Australia had a raging pub circuit for rock bands of all persuasions in the 70's and 80's. Sadly that culture is almost non existent now. That's why if I want my testosterone shot I whack on AccaDacca as we call them or Zep or UFO or Cold Chisel (and numerous other Aussie rock bands of the day) or Sabs or Van Halen....there are some great bands out there like Wolfmother etc but yeah, they do seem to lack the balls of yesteryear. Gee, I haven't suggested much. Says it all, then again there must be something out there....somewhere.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I enjoy all kinds of music and think I have a band for you that just might fit the bill…
> 
> The Temperance Movement
> 
> ...


Great find these guys. Thanks. 

I suppose one problem is, is no one listens to radio much anymore and you have to go out of your way to look for anything off the top 10.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

john117 said:


> There's a reason it's called alternative  I never quite understood the genre till I spent a week in Seattle. In my opinion it lacks some of the technical sophistication of art rock or the rawness of punk rock. Still it's very good stuff especially the earlier stuff (REM, Creed, The Cure, Nirvana, and my favorite Joy Division)


The Cure!!!! 

Love this song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqkgwhWCqWM

(But probably not manly enough for OP  )


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

intheory said:


> Yeah, I guess that's true (weird, but true)
> 
> This sounds so great:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuk8rWhHGs4


Halestorm lead singer female but does great remake of GnRs "Out ta Get Me"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdea6xQ1uWM

Classic Scorpions from the 70s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNL-xnnIWz4

Rush Live in '76

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtK-7w0PFG0


Is it me or did music hit the toilet in the mid 90s?


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> Halestorm lead singer female but does great remake of GnRs "Out ta Get Me"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdea6xQ1uWM
> 
> ...


It's you. The 90's ROCKED!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

If you're after newer stuff Look at My Morning Jacket's recent work. Their "Circuital" album is my fav. Also, Dr. Dog; Band of Horses.

If you REALLY want your ears pinned back: Rival Sons.

Keep anything magnetic or flammable away from your screen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRfRIXg2spo


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Forest said:


> If you REALLY want your ears pinned back: Rival Sons.


They’re pretty good! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kakGAlB1zU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RovpHzHcfoQ

I really like this performance at last.fm, but what the fun is the lead singer wearing??? With the Gibson girl topknot, Wolverine sideburns, and serape he looks like a sad Mexican b-movie version of the Big Bad Wolf in the grandma’s nightgown and shawl.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

Something "manly" from the 70s:

Get My Rocks Off


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A few more manly songs from the seventies:

This live performance is from 2005. He released these in the early to mid '70s. 

Robin Trower Live - Day of the Eagle/Bridge of Sighs

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I suppose one problem is, is no one listens to radio much anymore and you have to go out of your way to look for anything off the top 10.


I remember when we lost our rock station. It was literally "the day the music died". The station group was bought by one of the big national corps and the format immediately changed to homogenized national play list BS. The DJ became nothing more than a radio personality reading a script. He/she didn't have to know anything about anything. Suddenly, we couldn't hear the new music being put out by rock bands anymore.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Monster Magnet is still making new music that's pretty tough. Might want to check them out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMeCZnNRfBc


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Forest said:


> If you're after newer stuff Look at My Morning Jacket's recent work. Their "Circuital" album is my fav. Also, Dr. Dog; Band of Horses.
> 
> If you REALLY want your ears pinned back: Rival Sons.
> 
> ...


Not bad (Rival Sons). Not sure they are quite that hard, but its good stuff. Dude needs to lose the mascara though.

Circuital.... 

Well let me first say that I do like all sorts of music, and they seem decent, but not quit up to par if you in the mood for something to get your blood pumping.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Brigit said:


> It's you. The 90's ROCKED!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY
> 
> ...


Those three songs re-enforced it wasn't. We would call those bubble gum bands


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

more "modern"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cubsde0kYbw


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> Not bad (Rival Sons). Not sure they are quite that hard, but its good stuff. Dude needs to lose the mascara though.
> 
> Circuital....
> 
> Well let me first say that I do like all sorts of music, and they seem decent, but not quit up to par if you in the mood for something to get your blood pumping.


Ah, then you must look into Royal Blood....One of the most innovative in a while. A two piece band. You have to see to understand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h28FnQECuC8

And oldie, but very blood pumping is the Max Webster/Rush collaboration, "Battlescar". Recording in one studio take. Impressive, but a one-off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMM6Bhwpy0M


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh okay, so music has a gender now? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

batsociety said:


> Oh okay, so music has a gender now? :scratchhead:


I think perspective is a better term.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL at classifying music as "alpha" or "beta". Who gives a ****?? "Manly" music? 

I listen to music that moves me. Whether it's metal, blues, funk, or some super sad ballad. Seems very odd to look at music that way.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Healer said:


> LOL at classifying music as "alpha" or "beta". Who gives a ****?? "Manly" music?
> 
> I listen to music that moves me. Whether it's metal, blues, funk, or some super sad ballad. Seems very odd to look at music that way.


Someone will take offense to anything. 

“You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time”.”

― John Lydgate


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Someone will take offense to anything.
> 
> “You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time”.”
> 
> ― John Lydgate


Offended? Nope. I just think it' silly.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Now this right here is silly.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Now this right here is silly.


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I like music--generally all kinds, but I grew up in the 80's which means I am a rock and roll guy. I also like new and original music. But why is it that the only aggressive masculine music out there now is either German/Scandinavian death metal, or Hip Hop. Nothing wrong with the either genre, but wtf happen to Rock and Roll?
> 
> Just go look the top 50 lists lists and it is full of touch and feely hipster, (dare I say beta) ballads. And there are regular hits from strong singing artists that perform from a feminine perspective, Pink for example (who I like), just like there was in the 80's and most of the 90's, but where has all the testosterone in music gone?
> 
> Any suggestions, before I retreat back into CD's that I bought 25 years ago?



Wait a minute, so you're saying you like rock n roll? And you grew up in the 80's? Well that's an oxymoron right there to start with. Lol. Top 50 lists for what? Maybe you are just looking in the wrong places?

First you need to define "rock n roll". There are so many genre's of music during the 80's that still fall into the general "rock n roll" category that it's not even funny. 

Next you ask where has all the testosterone in music gone? That's something else you are going to have to define, because your getting answers from people based on what they think you mean, not what your definition of it is. 

My suggestion is that you define "rock n roll" for us, and then define "testosterone in music for us". Otherwise you are just going to get what each person thinks you mean. 

My suggestion is to go to the website all music Guide and search for artist you like and then from their look at who influenced them and who they influenced. They also have a section that lists similar bands as the one you are searching for. Music evolves and changes just as anything else does. AC/DC was considered heavy metal in the 70's, but as time has passed and new acts have come out they generally fall into the hard rock or rock n roll category. 

And for the record: whoever is was that said RATT was rock n roll was barely right. The are classified as "hair rock or hair metal. They might fall into the general rock n roll category, but there again so do the kinks. While I might like a few songs from the genre, I generally dislike that entire category. 

AllMusic | Music Search, Recommendations, Videos and Reviews


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Healer said:


> Offended? Nope. I just think it' silly.


I listen to all kinds of music--heck I even have the Abba best of album and a bunch of "beta" music. I love REM for example. 

But the point I tried to make is that there is a huge deficit of new material in the aggressive upbeat sub-genre of rock and roll. It becomes painfully obvious when I am putting together my workout playlists and I realize that most of the songs in there I listened to in high school.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Muse1976 said:


> My suggestion is to go to the website all music Guide and search for artist you like and then from their look at who influenced them and who they influenced. They also have a section that lists similar bands as the one you are searching for. Music evolves and changes just as anything else does. AC/DC was considered heavy metal in the 70's, but as time has passed and new acts have come out they generally fall into the hard rock or rock n roll category.


Good suggestion, though most people in this thread understand what I was getting at and rather try to explain it, I think the rest of the thread illustrates it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I find blues rock easier to locate when looking for new songs. That's not really pump me up type music for workouts, though. I often wonder if I'm just not looking in the right places. I have no clue if anyone is making anything like that stuff any more. I used to go to Borders and check out new music, but I guess maybe Barnes and Noble is the only store like that now. I don't know. I look online and what they call rock was what I posted in that long quote. Most of those I have heard and are basically pop and electronika, or what I know to be those genres. 

Maybe if you look up revenge rock or something off the wall like that? Some of the harder stuff seems like it's all screaming and making movie style demon possessed vocals I can't understand till I read the lyrics. I never did like that, though I think there were a couple of songs I did like, but very few. I think I have some posted in my music thread. They are old though, and not really considered "hard" any more. Maybe that should be metal or death metal? I don't even know all the different labels now. There's an audience for pretty much anything. 

At such low costs for a download, songs aren't given much thought before being purchased anymore. I can remember making sure I got an album or cd that had at least four songs I liked. Obviously, I didn't buy many unless they were greatest hits. I missed out on songs I would have liked today, but didn't like then. 

I really hope you find something and post a link to a site. I'd like to know myself. I just like music, though. All kinds of music will fit a different mood, except maybe a few types. I've got some cytar music on a cd. I never thought I'd like it, but I found it calming and open, even uplifting.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack White...enough said. Go to his website Third Man Records and up your Vinyl game while you are at it.

Clutch and Five Finger Death Punch are great live bands and I am always one of the few females at their shows.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Good song here. Thanks Kristin. 

Actually heard this on an alternative station here at home. I forgot about it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty cool site to look at.

That site's dead. Try this site.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Jack White...enough said.


Yep, Jack White=Modern Manly Music

2013:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyFYprY-H4k&hd=1


----------



## earworm (Apr 15, 2015)

I just wonder what will we listen to in future? Music tastes are so different and nobody know which style will leave only a trace in our mind and heart. I like: Scorpions, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin most of all.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything promoted by Rolling Stone has ovaries.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

john117 said:


> Not all Scandinavian heavy metal is death rock. Nightwish has some very nice tunes that aren't deathly .
> 
> In terms of what's available now - most any genre - it's mostly crap. I have a sizable collection of nearly 2000 CDs and very little of it is past the late 1990's. The musicianship is not there. The originality is not there. The showmanship is not there.
> 
> ...



John--check out Ghost. Swedish doom metal. They bring the showmanship.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/zrmeqwk68no


----------



## BrokenNotAlone (Jun 6, 2015)

This one is a touchy subject. If you are like me you are super opinionated about what you like and none of it is consistent or makes sense to anyone but you. Music is one of those universal oddities that reaches down deep and tears at your soul which is what makes the experience unique to each listener and will effect your entire being depending on the where when why and how you are listening what you are listening to. 

On that note as it relates to manliness it all depends on how hard you want to get kicked in the face? Personally I can't stand main stream pop music. I'm a huge fan of 70's, 80's non-glam (sorry poison fans), 90's Metallica esq, and newer age heavy hitters...I also swing back and forth on blues, southern rock, oldies 50's and 60's and some very odd new age fusion, Mr Bungle anyone? I also like DubStep, yep don't hate, great workout music and again for disclaimers see my statement above about consistency. 

Here are some suggestions...I wont bother listing the obvious, if you dont know who Led Zeppelin is then we are not having this conversation 

Nickelback? ... Okay now thats out of the way we can move on, somebody had to say it. But really as commercial as they are, pop music of rock, if you listen to their album sans the crap they play on the radio you'd be surprised. 

If you are looking on the lighter side try:
- Queens of the Stone Age, they have an odd vibe of Led Zeppelin meets Nirvana at a rave. If you dig these guys then dig up some music from Kyuss. Most off these guys came from Kyuss. 
- Foo Fighters. Mad props to Dave Grohl.
- Them Crooked Vultures (Queens lead singer, Dave Grohl, and Led Zeppelin's John Paul Jones, noticing a pattern here?)
- The Dessert Sessions (comprised of the Queens of the Stone Age musicians plus many others on several compilation records, Styles vary from heavy to just plain odd but worth listening to)

Heavy:
- Sevendust
- Slipknot
- Stone Sour
- 5 Finger Death Punch
- Volbeat

Bluesy:
- The Black Keys. If you like them then check out Rival Sons and Black Rebel Motorcycle Club also known as BRMC.
- Danko Jones (now this canadian 3 piece is awesome. They almost belong in the heavy section below but since the majority of their older work, last two albums excluded, is primarily blues heavy I have them listed here. Only issue I have is that 90% of the songs are either about a breakup and a bitter guy or they are about a guy trying to get a girl, its a little repetitive but all good music. Check out "Baby Hates Me" It will resonate with every man on this forum.)

Odd but Worth Review:
- Mr Bungle (for those of you that are familiar with Faith No More, Mr Bungle was lead singer Mike Patton's first music group. Mike is an odd guy but a crazy good musician and an awesome singer. He's able to convey with words and voice those emotions you feel inside you have not idea how to express. Anyways this stuff is way out there, think evil carnival music mixed over death metal with a sprinkle of ska.)
- Faith No More (on the odd list because the songs you didn't hear on the radio are more closely rooted in Mr Bungle. Pick up a copy of "The Real Thing" and tell me "Woodpecker From Mars" is mainstream.)
- 12 Foot Ninja (Newer Australian band. More refined version of Mr Bungle. Take a listen to "Comin for You")

Try these on for size and let me know what you think.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My favorite cover of Stairway to Heaven done by Heart ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Manly music. Not hard rock but a lot of rock and blues without beta.


Eric Church. Country genre with a southern rock sound. First link is a full on testosterone song suitable for the SIM section.

Like a Wrecking Ball - "This is a song about real sex"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9XtlKhshtU

Cover of Ballad of Curtis Loew - for your Lynyrd Skynyrd southern rock fix.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCk0cqqrZss


Cracker - Alt Rock (punk?) Started as Camper Van Beethoven in 83 still producing albums. Irreverent lyrics and don't take themselves too seriously. Great guitar from Johnny Hicks with bass getting some solo time too. **they may be an acquired taste.

Eurotrash Girl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAICqBs0_E

Movie Star
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIhymn208f8


Sawmill Joe. Not a catchy name. His name is Joe and works in a sawmill. (Notice he's missing parts of fingers on his strumming hand) Young guy with blues voice and soul. The Lumineers cover his song "Ain't Nobody's Problem" but don't do it justice. 

Ain"t Nobody's Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMrKxkeInJQ

Good Morning Bartender
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHdzCKUX22E


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm into all sorts of music with a good strong bass line and beat, clean sounds that are not too "noisy", and nothing pretentious or pop-py sounding.

Nothing wrong with the good oldies, can't get enough of Foo Fighters these days, Black keys, also listening to Big Wreck a lot, green day getting back in the mix, and chili peppers never gets old, love Incubus still...

I'm loving some electronic music these days but not so much the dance variety, more dubstep, D'n'B and certain progressive house like Deadmau5, Knife party, Pendulum... some slightly more dancey stuff like Zedd gets in there too, also enjoying some "Trap" (combo of hiphop and dubstep).

Slacker radio has a free pro version trial going on right now, so I just fire it up and let it lead my ears to what they like!


----------

